# Carriage Hills owners please take note.



## CSB (Sep 15, 2018)

The Carriage Hills AGM is coming up. It is very important to cast your vote. We have an opportunity to make our voices heard.

Carriage Hills has a website. https://carriagehillsoa.ca/
It also has a facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/152117225452689/
The discussion on the facebook page is worth reading.

Scott Harrison, one of the board members has sent out an email to owners. Please read the email. If you didn't get it please let me know and I will forward it to you. Here is an excerpt.

_2: Voting rights:  I personally brought this issue forward to the Board for approval.  Currently, the Class B voting right ratio is 8:1, meaning that Wyndham has 8 votes to every 1 Owner vote.  My motion was to correct this inequity and instead have equal voting rights. 
As you know, the Owners Association is bound by the governing rules and to make ANY changes to the by-laws or timeshare agreement, we require 66 2/3 % of ALL owners to make those changes.  This is why it is important for all Owners to cast their vote at the October AGM. 
It is my opinion that at the last two AGMs we have seen Wyndham using their 10% voting power to bully changes to the makeup of the board, even though we, as a Board, were assured that they would never do this!  Again, all the more reason why every Owner must cast their vote.
_
There is also going to be a vote whether to allow pets to stay with owners at some of the resort buildings.

Cindy


----------



## moonstone (Sep 15, 2018)

Cindy, I will share this on our local (Moonstone & Coldwater community) facebook groups, even though I am not an owner there.

~Diane


----------



## CSB (Sep 16, 2018)

Thank you Diane


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 16, 2018)

Wyndham has 8 votes to every 1 owners. Mathematically you will need every owner to vote in a block for any changes.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Sep 19, 2018)

Wyndham has likely looked at what Skyline has done next door and asked "Who needs these pesky owners anyway?"
It's all about control.


----------



## cd5 (Sep 19, 2018)

CSB said:


> The Carriage Hills AGM is coming up. It is very important to cast your vote. We have an opportunity to make our voices heard.
> 
> Carriage Hills has a website. https://carriagehillsoa.ca/
> It also has a facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/152117225452689/
> ...



Time to do it NOW while owners still control the board. Unfortunately, many members don't understand the importance of voting and getting 2/3 to vote is virtually impossible. Worth fighting the good fight though!


----------



## liz b (Sep 20, 2018)

Yes. Please be sure to vote if you own at Carriage Ridge or Carriage Hills. Upcoming  elections/board meetings on Oct 29th and 30th 2018. I believe the votes have to be in by Oct 26th,

There is strength in numbers and we need more of us to unite and work together for our cause. Join 'crchopportunitiesgroup@googlegroups.com

Join the Facebook groups:
Carriage Hills Owners Group and
Carriage Ridge Owners


----------

